# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [benji_dv] rejoint la rdaction

## Jean-Michel Ormes

benji_dv intgre l'quipe de rdaction pour la rubrique .NET

Merci  lui pour venir renforcer et aider l'quipe dj en place !

----------

